# Can't stand people looking at you?



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I don't know why, but I can't stand when people watch me, or even look at me for a few seconds. I feel like they're invading my space, or like they're trying to invade my personal thoughts. It makes me mad when I realize someone was watching me and I didn't know it. Even when I'm doing something simple like making food and someone watches me, or looks to see what I'm making, I get angry. Does anyone else go through this?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

It makes me very nervous but not angry.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, I hate this too. I feel like they're judging my appearance, or my posture, or whatever task I'm doing at the moment. I realize they're just curious, but sometimes I wish people would keep to themselves more. This is kind of hypocritical though, because I love to watch people myself.


----------



## stitchdoll (Aug 22, 2009)

Me too. i hate going up to buses because everyone stares at me like I'm some kind of freaks! .. i get very nervous. i always try to avoid and don't bother about their stares...


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes - this is one of my biggest problems with SA - I hate walking down a street if there's someone walking in the opposite direction, hate beign stared at during class, hate being stared at at a bus stop...and the list goes on and on.


----------



## butterfly0924 (Sep 24, 2005)

I agree with shadowmask. I like to watch people too, but I don't like when people look at me. I think they are judging the way I look or they think I am strange.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## outcast69 (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone walked pass group of people who were just looking at you and hear them laugh and get paranoid they were laughing at you?That happens to me alot I always feel so horrible.I always think to myself what about me made them laugh.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

it kind of depends on the situation for me
but i often find myself getting very nervous if someone is looking at me for what seems like too long


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

Same, I usually completely stop whatever activity I am doing until they move on. I especially used to hate it in art class when people would stand behind me and try to watch me draw/paint. I am starting to get over this for some things like walking ahead of another person, but still can't write infront of someone.


----------



## SouthJersey123 (Nov 23, 2008)

It pisses me off if it's people I don't know. Like at work or in a store. OK...ESPECIALLY when it's in a store. It freaks me out and I usually walk 10x's quicker and look down.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

It depends on the context, I guess. I can deal with one or two people looking at me as long as I don't know or don't care what they're thinking. I have a problem with being the center of attention with a lot of people looking at me when I know (or have a pretty good idea) what sorts of thoughts they're having.

It bugs me a little bit if someone just stares at me for no apparent reason but it's not such a big deal for me.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm glad other people know what I'm talking about. It's like in class or in other crowded places I just sit and can hardly move, because if I do move, or drop a pen on the floor and have to reach down to get it, it will call attention to me. Even if someone looked at me for one second as they saw me pick something up, or sneeze or something, I hate it, and I want to freeze and just sit there not moving at all. That is the thing that makes me nervous. 

When people I know or live with stare, that makes me angry. I think, "What right do they have to be curious about what I'm doing," or "What makes them think I want to share what I'm thinking about with them?" I feel like they're trying to invade my brain.


----------



## Hypnos (Aug 17, 2009)

This is one of the things i hate most. Whenever i m in the middle of an activity and someone just takes a curious look, it drives me crazy, i just can t continue with someone else around because it feels like i m being examined and my method judged.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Quite frankly, I'm one hell of a sex pot so I can understand the minions as they stare with awe and salivate in my direction.


----------



## Chrisalone (Aug 24, 2009)

Jayne311 said:


> I don't know why, but I can't stand when people watch me, or even look at me for a few seconds. I feel like they're invading my space, or like they're trying to invade my personal thoughts. It makes me mad when I realize someone was watching me and I didn't know it. Even when I'm doing something simple like making food and someone watches me, or looks to see what I'm making, I get angry. Does anyone else go through this?


Yes , sometimes I think they can notice I am anxious and sorta grin at me.
I hate going anywhere because of it . It is extremely uncomfortable .:afr


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I always get so nervous when people stare X3... It's hard for me to go to crowded places without feeling so uncomfortable as well X3...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have the opposite effect. I watch people, but not to freak them out. They are intimidated by it and all I know is I am afraid to say even a Hello. It's like I am a mute or something.


----------



## Mcknisa1 (Aug 10, 2009)

I always find myself saying, I hate when people look at me. At work, driving, basically whatever i'm doing. I feel like their judging me on what i am doing. I might stop what I'm doing especially if its something i'm not that comfortable doing, like a new task.


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Hypnos said:


> This is one of the things i hate most. Whenever i m in the middle of an activity and someone just takes a curious look, it drives me crazy, *i just can t continue with someone else around because it feels like i m being examined and my method judged.*


me too

I mean, though, I usually have to continue, esp if it's in class


----------



## nobodyuknow (Aug 31, 2008)

It makes me really uncomfortable, just like if someone is standing too close or reading over your shoulder, only a billion times stronger.

If I can feel someone scrutinizing me (or it feels that way, even if they aren't), I can feel my stomach churn and I just want to go bury my head in the sand or crawl under a table (or any piece of furniture that I can fit underneath), and curl up into a ball and cry like a little girl. Sometimes I can even _know_ it is only irrational thoughts, but I just can't shake that horrible, self-conscious feeling.

When I am in the middle of doing something and feel someone looking at me, if I don't completely freeze up it is inevitable that I will majorly screw up the task, even if it is something I have done thousands of times and could do backwards in my sleep.

For example, last week at work I was making a tape of some weights on the calculator (not complicated, trained monkeys could do that), and my co-worker came up and stood behind me and watched with her hands on her hips. Then of course I screwed it up, and she bustled in to save the day and read the weights out to me. It was kind of humiliating and I felt really stupid. That always happens right when she happens to look over my shoulder and she'll say something like, "_What _are you _do_ing?"

I feel like I need some blinders like you would use for a horse or for a trained bird. Maybe I'll just have to wear sunglasses all the time, but that wouldn't help much in the workplace where people can see what you are doing and all the ways you are screwing things up.



Jayne311 said:


> I'm glad other people know what I'm talking about. It's like in class or in other crowded places I just sit and can hardly move, because if I do move, or drop a pen on the floor and have to reach down to get it, it will call attention to me. Even if someone looked at me for one second as they saw me pick something up, or sneeze or something, I hate it, and I want to freeze and just sit there not moving at all. That is the thing that makes me nervous.


Same here! Then if I have to cough or I have to scratch an itch it becomes all I can think about, that and how ridiculous I feel because I probably wouldn't even notice something like that if it was another person.


----------



## Xephere (Jul 29, 2009)

I absolutely cannot stand people staring at me. I feel like every time they do that, they will say something to me or just talk amongst themselves and they'll tell each other "Do you see that boy over there? EEWWW, he's so ugly!". I feel like they're judging me, and I get extremely nervous. If I see someone staring at me I will just freeze and I won't even move.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

Yep. If I catch them I usually stare at them right back. Except longer and creepier.


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

i hate it so much when people look at me even for a few seconds, increases my anxiety many times


----------

